# A guide to communal living in Britain



## landpirate (Jul 8, 2015)

I had totally forgotten about this website until i just rediscovered it. 

Diggers and Dreamers is a website with information about intentional communities, volunteering opportunities and housing co-ops all around Britain, that are looking for new members. 

http://www.diggersanddreamers.org.uk/


----------



## Kal (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome!!!!


----------

